# BEET WINE



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

To plant more beet seeds????...... or..... not to plant more beet seeds....is the question????







PWP gave me a small bottle to try...she said to put it away for a long while...it's been 10 months....maybe I should just open it and give it a try....


----------



## jobe05 (May 4, 2007)

PLANT THEM!!!!!!!!!!!


I love beets thou....... 


I always plant 2 rows, 1 I pick when the beet is about 1/2" to 1" round and the tops are about 8" tall. Cook beet greens and all........ Love it!


The other row I use as normal beets, cooked with vinegar and sugar.


Should I plant a third row for beet wine??? Is it any good??


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

Will open PWP &amp; Bert's wine tomorrow and let you know...I am planting them this year for pickled beets...


----------



## Waldo (May 5, 2007)

A great use for beet juice other than making wine is to put your earthworms in it that you are going to use to fish with. Gives them a nice red color but the main benifit is that it really toughens them up, making it harder fo the fish to get them off the hook. 
Sorry.........got fishing on the brain this morning


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 5, 2007)

Waldo...how do you do that??? If you soak them too long they would drown...so just put a bit of beet juice in with their bedding ....or...what???


Good Luck if you go fishing....our Game Fishing season opens soon.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 5, 2007)

Similar to this
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&amp;_DAV=null-cat20188&amp;id=0030419119530a&amp;navCount=0&amp;podId=0030419&amp;parentId=cat20188&amp;masterpathid=&amp;navAction=push&amp;catalogCode=IH&amp;rid=&amp;parentType=index&amp;indexId=cat20188&amp;cmCat=netcon&amp;cm_ven=netcon&amp;cm_cat=MSN&amp;cm_pla=neon%20worm%20bedding&amp;cm_ite=netcon&amp;hasJS=true


Ive seen this stuff, really does turn the worm chartreuse


----------



## Waldo (May 5, 2007)

Them suns a benches done stole my secerets


----------



## PolishWineP (May 6, 2007)

*I almost opened a bottle last night! I should give one a try today.*


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 6, 2007)

I was going to try that one last night....but it was Saturday and that's Sparkling Wine night....and today we bottled wine...so are having left-overs....Tell us if it's ready????


----------



## bj4271 (May 7, 2007)

"A great use for beet juice other than making wine is to put your earthworms in it that you are going to use to fish with. Gives them a nice red color but the main benifit is that it really toughens them up, making it harder fo the fish to get them off the hook. "


Leave it to Waldo to com up with the onlygood use (IMHO) for those horrible red bulbs.


----------



## smokegrub (May 7, 2007)

Do you put the juice in their bedding or do you dunk them in it?


----------



## PolishWineP (May 13, 2007)

Today we racked the beet wine that I started last fall. It looks and smells wonderful! Still has the beet smell and flavor to it. (Yes Waldo, I tasted!) It also still has the magenta color and I added 1 tsp ascorbic acid to help preserve the color. (I hadn't thought to do this earlier on.) I also dropped 3 whole cloves into the carboy when we were ready to put it away. 
I just opened a bottle of my first batch of beet wine. It has matured nicely. It still has an earthy flavor to it, but not like it did at bottling. I certainly has a kick to it!



Northern, go ahead and enjoy!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 13, 2007)

Will do...still time to plant more seeds too...


----------



## Trigham (May 15, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Them suns a benches done stole my secerets


Do u think they may pay royalties Waldo, perhaps u could bottle your own and try to start a new fad. Ill order a couple from you!! and im stillwaiting to hear your answer on how u use them or what directions u have for adding them to the worms!! thanks
P.S. The trout season has been good to me lately I have been out five or six mornings the past ten days and have gotten a cpl over 2 lbs, fresh sea run trout yummmyyy!!


----------



## trashy (May 16, 2007)

PWP, I can't for the life of me imagine enjoying a glass of wine that smells like beets. But if you bring some to the WineStock.........


----------



## Waldo (May 16, 2007)

Smokegrub said:


> Do you put the juice in their bedding or do you dunk them in it?




Just put them in the jar with the juice.


----------



## smokegrub (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, Waldo.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 16, 2007)

trashy said:


> PWP, I can't for the life of me imagine enjoying a glass of wine that smells like beets. But if you bring some to the WineStock.........


I WILL bring some to WineStock! The older batch has lost a lot of its beet and earthy smell. IF I have the new stuff in bottles, I can bring some of those too... Maybe a few for distritbution. It's a good thing to trade wines at WineStock. I did most of my wine trading at the hotel, not actually at the facility. That's easily done when people stay at the same hotel. So everyone, bring stuff to trade!


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2007)

Great idea PWP, boy I wish I could make it!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 16, 2007)

Don't you worry, Wade. Your day will come. It's hard when you have young children. They need a lot of your time. One day you'll realize that they've moved out and you can go to WineStock!


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2007)

Yall be be there as my kids are 4 and 8!




Youll wait for me right!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 17, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Don't you worry, Wade. Your day will come. It's hard when you have young children. They need a lot of your time. One day you'll realize that they've moved out and you can go to WineStock!




You mean they really do leave one day?!


----------



## bmorosco (May 17, 2007)

Like someone had said before thats the best use for those little red bulbs! *WALDO'S RED WORM BEET JUICE*</font></font>


----------



## PolishWineP (May 17, 2007)

JW, They do indeed move out!



All three of ours left the nest in a timely manner. The girls went off to college and except for holidays, that was it. They worked during college and the summers between! The youngest moved out last spring and is working here in town. We love them dearly but weren't too sad to see them go. We even like them! Now we just bring in the foster kids.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 9, 2007)

We racked the beet wine over the weekend. It still has it's beautiful, magenta color! I'd added 3 cloves the last time we racked it and it helped to quell the powerful beet flavor. Right now this one tastes better than the previous beet wine and it's still not even in the bottle. I added some French oak and will leave it on oak for about 10 weeks. Then I will rack, stablize and bottle. I'll bring some to WineStock for trading. Even Bert, who does NOT like beets, thinks this is coming around to being a nice wine.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 10, 2007)

WHAT !!!! There will be wine trading at Winestock?


----------



## peterCooper (Jul 10, 2007)

I cannot believe that Waldo



hasn't mentioned worm wine yet.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 11, 2007)

Waldo said:


> WHAT !!!! There will be wine trading at Winestock?


But or course!



I'm coming prepared for some good, old-fashioned horse trading!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 12, 2007)

So how may bottles you figure I can get for a bottle of my "Worm Wine" Princess?


----------



## dfwwino (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't wait to see the Worm Wine. I need to get my reservation in.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 13, 2007)

Waldo said:


> So how may bottles you figure I can get for a bottle of my "Worm Wine" Princess?


I personally believe the only bottle in which a worm belongs is a bottle of tequila!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 13, 2007)

And Mescal.....


----------



## dfwwino (Jul 13, 2007)

Waldo, be certain to bring some of those earthworms along for a presentation at Winestock. I'm sure George can put together a presentation on the beneficial uses of beet wine. Perhaps if I add a worm or two to my bottles, my friends will quit pilfering my wine cabinet. Hmmmm.....


----------

